# Cowie had her kid!!! You gotta see this one. Wooohoooo



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

She was not one I thought was gonna have her kids. Least not til that day. She showed no signs and had very little udder, Im talking just a start, and I came out that morning to alot more of an udder, thought she was close but not doe yet. So she was not in the kidding pen yet. But still walked out the porch to this gorgeous kid, all cleaned up walking around already. And said Please let this one be a doe [were high buck this year] and sure enough... a doeling. A cowie clone. I just love this doe and Im very happy to have her dauhghter as well, last year she gave me two bucklings. Though they were gorgeous lol. Another good sized kid though not like Oakleys who is twice the size of anyone else lol. She had her yesterday, this pic is when shes only at most a few hours.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats on a doe!!!! very cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is adorable - Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats - glad you got your doe


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!! She's cute and a doeling thats great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... what a cute baby.... :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone... 



They even both mama and doeling have two perfect waddles each. I sooo love this doeling... 


Its almost bad when they have what you want cause how do you not keep them all lol. I guess Im doing all right. Only keeping two out of seven lmao.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful doe and doeling!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:stars: What a beauiful little doe...love those spots....she looks just like her mom :birthday:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

She DOES look like her mommy :leap:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwwwww  Yay, super cute doeling!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Momma and baby are beautiful!  Cowie did fantastic. :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol so I opened this thread expecting to see nubies ... threw me in a spin for a moment there! lol congrats, she is cute


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

beaut... congrats...


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Adorable kid! I too opened the thread expecting nubies... and instead saw VERY different ears.... or should I say didn't see them?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

farmergal said:


> Adorable kid! I too opened the thread expecting nubies... and instead saw VERY different ears.... or should I say didn't see them?


LOL. Thats the fun of it. Dad is actually pure nubian. Its kind of funny cause you get a mix of some kids have ears some do not. Usually get one of each or more one way if theirs more kids. Her last years kids by the same sire both had long nubian ears. Alot of white in their color like her then to though. Two bucks last year, she owed me a doe lol


----------

